# What is love?



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Give any insight into this phenomena called "love" that you can.
I'd like to know what you think it is.

Also:


BABY DON'T HURT ME!
DON'T HURT ME!
NO MORE!


Take THAT trolls!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 8, 2009)

Love: A sick joke, a bizarre chemical reaction that inhibits rational thought, or a way for florists, greeting card makers, chocolateers and jewelery stores to make money. Your choice. 


Of course, I could just be bitter because girls hate me. Whatever.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is a four letter word :V


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 8, 2009)

Baby don't hur- oh, you said that. Damn.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is an excuse to look at porn, apparently


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Love is a four letter word :V



Thanks.





LizardKing said:


> Baby don't hur- oh, you said that. Damn.



LOLs




Ibuuyk said:


> Love is an excuse to look at porn, apparently



 No THAT'S perv.  -_-'


----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is when you can see someone's flaws and not give a fuck about them.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 8, 2009)

its a pointless emotion that will later result in you losing half of your shit.


----------



## veneer (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is blind: When you're in love you are blind to all human failings (until confronted with them in a manner in which you cannot ignore).

~EDIT~
See my sig


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 8, 2009)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Love



			
				Noun said:
			
		

> A profoundly tender, passionate affection for another person.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> BABY DON'T HURT ME!
> DON'T HURT ME!
> NO MORE!


 I really thought of this.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

HK-47 said:
			
		

> _Definition: 'Love' is making a shot to the knees of a target 120 kilometers away using an Aratech sniper rifle with a tri-light scope. Statement: This definition, I am told, is subject to interpretation. Obviously, love is a matter of odds. Not many meatbags could make such a shot, and fewer would derive love from it. Yet for me, love is knowing your target, putting them in your targeting reticle, and together, achieving a singular purpose, against statistically long odds._


.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

Love: An unexplainable rush, a roller coaster ride, falling head over heels, making your heart pop out of your chest, the unexplainable phenomenon of blushing and stuttering when speaking with your crush.


----------



## Liam (Sep 8, 2009)

Love.
It's what for dinner.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2009)

Love stinks.

Yeah yeah.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2009)

You got that song stuck in my head by just me looking at the title. 

For that I refuse to answer your retarded question.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

God damnit, you beat me to the Baby don't hurt me .


----------



## Nattea (Sep 8, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You got that song stuck in my head by just me looking at the title.
> 
> For that I refuse to answer your retarded question.


 
HELL YEAH IT'S TICON. -dances-
BUT UH.

It's the only thing for what the human race fights for and fights against.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 8, 2009)

This feels like it should be a Takumi_L thread, but it's lacking a little too much in the win department.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is an emotional joke and causes too much pain


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Love: An unexplainable rush, a roller coaster ride, falling head over heels, making your heart pop out of your chest, the unexplainable phenomenon of blushing and stuttering when speaking with your crush.



This.

Real love is rare, but don't speak bad of it just because you've had a bad experience with it. As they say "It's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all"


----------



## Nargle (Sep 8, 2009)

**Points to signature**

Also my boyfriend =3


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 8, 2009)

Also, read my signature ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 8, 2009)

In my opinion, real love is when you feel closer to one person than anyone in your life. The both of you share the same interests, and you feel as if life is a little dimmer when they're not around or are in pain. Their looks or physical attributes have no true meaning to you, you just enjoy their company and their outlook on life. You would literally take a bullet for this person. You could never bring yourself to hurt them, and you absolutely hate getting into arguments with them. This is just my opinion, though. :3


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> In my opinion, real love is when you feel closer to one person than anyone in your life. The both of you share the same interests, and you feel as if life is a little dimmer when they're not around or are in pain. Their looks or physical attributes have no true meaning to you, you just enjoy their company and their outlook on life. You would literally take a bullet for this person. You could never bring yourself to hurt them, and you absolutely hate getting into arguments with them. This is just my opinion, though. :3



That's a pretty good view point.  I agree.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is when you care about somebody and would do almost anything for them.

-you hear the song playing in the background, but then it switches to "Together Forever"-


----------



## Ziff (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel that love is a stupid emotion that dulls our senses and only makes us think of one person, even though there are probably hundreds maybe even thousands of people that make us "unbelievably in love"


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Fuck you, THE BLOOD IS LOVE! QotSA ftw!!! ^^


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

Love hurts.  Love scars.  Love wounds and mars any heart.  Not tough or strong enough to take a lot of pain.  Love is like a cloud, holds a lot of rain.  Love hurts.

I'm young, I know, but even so I know a thing or two I learned from you.  I really learned a lot.  Love is like a stove: It burns you when it's hot.  Love hurts.

Some fools rave of happiness, blissfulness, togetherness.  Some fools fool themselves, I guess, but they're not fooling me.  I know love isn't true, I know it isn't true.  Love is just a lie made to make you blue.  Love hurts.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Love hurts.  Love scars.  Love wounds and mars any heart.  Not tough or strong enough to take a lot of pain.  Love is like a cloud, holds a lot of rain.  Love hurts.
> 
> I'm young, I know, but even so I know a thing or two I learned from you.  I really learned a lot.  Love is like a stove: It burns you when it's hot.  Love hurts.
> 
> Some fools rave of happiness, blissfulness, togetherness.  Some fools fool themselves, I guess, but they're not fooling me.  I know love isn't true, I know it isn't true.  Love is just a lie made to make you blue.  Love hurts.


Seriously surprised you didn't add Love stinks.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Love hurts. Love scars. Love wounds and mars any heart. Not tough or strong enough to take a lot of pain. Love is like a cloud, holds a lot of rain. Love hurts.
> 
> I'm young, I know, but even so I know a thing or two I learned from you. I really learned a lot. Love is like a stove: It burns you when it's hot. Love hurts.
> 
> Some fools rave of happiness, blissfulness, togetherness. Some fools fool themselves, I guess, but they're not fooling me. I know love isn't true, I know it isn't true. Love is just a lie made to make you blue. Love hurts.


Hmm, I like this.

Funny, 'cause I've listened to Obinson for a while (not by choice, mind you) and never noticed that particular song.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is a deep connection between 2+ people. Love is with your family, friends, pets, objects, and of course your significant other(s). Love means you can be hurt by the actions and words of the other person(s) or the loss of the person(s)/object(s). You know some stuff about each other sometimes things no one else does. We can never really say what love is, whether it be a chemical reaction in the brain, a spiritual thing, or even something else we can't even imagine. Love is a double edged sword which brings us happiness and sorrow at the same time. Love is something everyone should cherish but also be very cautious about who they give there love too. We all know how it feels to give our love to the wrong person no matter the kind we gave. It hurts to lose but it also hurts to not have. I love/hate love so  much.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Real love is rare, but don't speak bad of it just because you've had a bad experience with it. As they say *"It's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all"*



That's true, but you feel so torn when you love someone who doesn't show love back.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Seriously surprised you didn't add Love stinks.



I forgot about that.  Love does that, too.



FrancisBlack said:


> Hmm, I like this.
> 
> Funny, 'cause I've listened to Orbison for a while (not by choice, mind you) and never noticed that particular song.



According to the Wikipedia article, Orbison's cover wasn't a hit except in Australia.Spelling corrected in quote.

There are just so many ways to describe love, but even the most poetic descriptions always fall short of describing what love truly is.  It is indeed the most powerful and enigmatic of emotions.  You'll know it instantly when you feel it, and when you do, you'll be even less able to describe it completely.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> In my opinion, real love is when you feel closer to one person than anyone in your life. The both of you share the same interests, and you feel as if life is a little dimmer when they're not around or are in pain. Their looks or physical attributes have no true meaning to you, you just enjoy their company and their outlook on life. You would literally take a bullet for this person. You could never bring yourself to hurt them, and you absolutely hate getting into arguments with them. This is just my opinion, though. :3



I have a problem with your definition =/

1, Though looks did not influence my decision to be with my boyfriend, I still do find him adorable. In fact, he becomes more and more adorable the more I love him. So it's not like looks are completely irrelevant. 

2, My boyfriend and I do not have 100% perfectly matching interests. That would be boring as hell. Why would I want to date someone exactly like myself? I don't care for his video games, he's not crazy about my movies and shows. He loves fast food and ramen and crap, and I'm MUCH pickier. I'm all "Let's enjoy this beautiful day!" and he's all "Wake me up in a few hours?" Our personalities are really different, but the thing is, they compliment each other perfectly. I'm adventurous and I like to keep things interesting and have a constant flow of new and exciting experiences. He's more of a homebody, and likes to make me feel loved and well cared for when I'm not feeling very well. I'm like a caged bird, always wanting to be free and see the world, and he's like a loving mother hen, XD

3, If someone's in a relationship in which they never fight or argue, then they obviously don't see each other enough to get to know each other, much less fall in love with them. People argue. It's pretty naive to thing otherwise. But it's not like people _enjoy_ it. It just happens.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

My, this thread's so much more fascinating than my Philosophy class where evrybody just copy/paste the definition of love from Wikipedia and still get 80% oO


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2009)

A disease of the mind, kill it with drugs :V .


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> A disease of the mind, kill it with drugs :V .



And alcohol. Can't forget the alcohol. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 8, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I have a problem with your definition =/
> 
> 1, Though looks did not influence my decision to be with my boyfriend, I still do find him adorable. In fact, he becomes more and more adorable the more I love him. So it's not like looks are completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...


I can see where you're coming from, but I think you've sort of exaggerated what I said.

1. I never said that you didn't care about their looks, I just stated that they have no real meaning. Sure, they look cute, but it wouldn't matter if they didn't, would it?

2. I also didn't state that you liked 100% of the same things. I just said that you share interests. If you didn't share any interests, then there would be pretty much no compatibility.

3. I didn't say that you never argue with the person, I just said that you didn't like to.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

You guys are so damn jaded... I love it. :3


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is when you still want to be with someone after they made fun of your donkey kong country skills.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it Valentines Day already? Frickin furries. 

(I love you Nocky <3)


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Is it Valentines Day already? Frickin furries.
> 
> (I love you Nocky <3)



Its valentines everyday for furries 8U

(I love you too <3)


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2009)

http://whatishoth.ytmnd.com/


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

love is somthing a guy says to you to get in your pants for a while then leaves you alone and crying _*LOVE IS TOTAL BULLSHIT*_


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> love is somthing a guy says to you to get in your pants for a while then leaves you alone and crying _*LOVE IS TOTAL BULLSHIT*_




Jaded


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

never trust a guy their scum


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> never trust a guy their scum




I take offense to that, good sir. I is very caring person, so F**K U MARIO!


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I take offense to that, good sir. I is very caring person, so F**K U MARIO!


have you ever been used by somone that u thought loved you then tossed aside when he went chasing after some new tail trust me men suck


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 8, 2009)

All love is lust. Fact.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> have you ever been used by somone that u thought loved you then tossed aside when he went chasing after some new tail trust me men suck




Yes. But I dont turn into a lesbo/wiccan just because I got hurt ONE TIME.

"Men suck".  Grow up and stop having a bitch fit.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yes. But I dont turn into a lesbo/wiccan just because I got hurt ONE TIME.
> 
> "Men suck".  Grow up and stop having a bitch fit.


im sorry it just happened recently and im still pissed off about it but your right i shouldnt be acting like such a little bitch


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> im sorry it just happened recently and im still pissed off about it but your right i shouldnt be acting like such a little bitch




Im sorry for being such an ass. See, I is REALLY nice guy, even if I wish I could go on a murdering spree.

*gives hug*  MEIN HERZ BRENNT always makes me feel better when I'm sad. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

whats MEIN HERZ BRENNT and i dont want to go on a killing spree i just want to find that little dip shit and castrate him then make him eat it


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> That's true, but you feel so torn when you love someone who doesn't show love back.



I agree with this.  It sucks and is so frustrating at times.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> whats MEIN HERZ BRENNT and i dont want to go on a killing spree i just want to find that little dip shit and castrate him then make him eat it



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhW9nXLiVuw

Also: can I rape him w/ tentacles? If you want to make him suffer, talk to me.:twisted:


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> have you ever been used by somone that u thought loved you then tossed aside when he went chasing after some new tail trust me men suck



Women do the same thing as well so you shouldn't be putting up genders to explain your pain it's more of a universal thing.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhW9nXLiVuw
> 
> Also: can I rape him w/ tentacles? If you want to make him suffer, talk to me.:twisted:


thnxs that did cheer me up (jeez whats that say about me) and yes if you can find him do whatever you want to him


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Women do the same thing as well so you shouldn't be putting up genders to explain your pain it's more of a universal thing.


i already said i was sorry


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> i already said i was sorry



I have a habit of skimming things so I didn't notice. XD


----------



## furry fan (Sep 8, 2009)

its ok


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

furry fan said:


> thnxs that did cheer me up (jeez whats that say about me)



it says you have good taste in music! ^__^



furry fan said:


> and yes if you can find him do whatever you want to him



*Maniacal giggle*
Also siged


----------



## Carenath (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=14257
Sorry, it had to be done.

Other than that.. love is the cause and solution to most of lifes problems


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Give any insight into this phenomena called "love" that you can.
> I'd like to know what you think it is.
> 
> Also:
> ...


 FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! i was totally thinking about that when clicked on this xD...


To me love is the feeling you get when you get to know someone..who somehow matches up to you on more then one level you know?

non of that love at first sight bullshit..or Oooohhh..the butterflies in my stomache..

Pfffft..

love doesnt just happen..


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

LOLs! your not the only one who was disappointed!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 9, 2009)

*I seriously saw that coming a mile away XD*


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 9, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Other than that.. love is the cause and solution to most of lifes problems



So true.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 9, 2009)

According to one person, it's giving a person the ability to destroy you and trusting them to not use it.

As for what I think, I don't know. It's not my field of things as the cranky dragon that's turned down every guy who ever asked her own on the basis of dating not being one of her interests.

Love is what it is to you.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 9, 2009)

Love is definetly something to strive for.  It's got to be something more pleasurable than sex, as it is much more rare and I'll bet is the ultimate aphrodisiac.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 9, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> Love is definetly something to strive for.  It's got to be something more pleasurable than sex, as it is much more rare and I'll bet is the ultimate aphrodisiac.



Second.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I agree with this. It sucks and is so frustrating at times.


 
Keheheh.... Ive heard so many of those stories back when i was a kid, Ive decided love is an uneeded thing in my life.

Meh, it has its pros and cons.  For one things dont piss you off like they used to when they go wrong.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 9, 2009)

I shall post the answer to this as me and my friends discused it while in borth.

Lets talk about life

Ok then

what is love

love is a thing

ok

goodnight


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Love is when you take your baby girl and shove her down the stairs then smack her a few times demanding money :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Love is when you take your baby girl and shove her down the stairs then smack her a few times demanding money :V


Amen, brother.


----------



## Kiba (Sep 9, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> In my opinion, real love is when you feel closer to one person than anyone in your life. The both of you share the same interests, and you feel as if life is a little dimmer when they're not around or are in pain. Their looks or physical attributes have no true meaning to you, you just enjoy their company and their outlook on life. You would literally take a bullet for this person. You could never bring yourself to hurt them, and you absolutely hate getting into arguments with them. This is just my opinion, though. :3



Wow, how true. Good one.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I have a problem with your definition =/
> 
> 1, Though looks did not influence my decision to be with my boyfriend, I still do find him adorable. In fact, he becomes more and more adorable the more I love him. So it's not like looks are completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on #1 (love can make anybody look even more adorable), but number 2 and 3, not quite. Though its rare that two people will share 100% the exact same interests, I think it is good to have most things in common. If the couple is too different, that's probably where all the arguing that is apparently a "necessary" part of a relationship comes in. I can't recall one argument or fight with my boyfriend and we've been together for several years, and living together for over a year. I know him very well and we are spend a lot of time together. So that goes against your 3rd point. I think it's silly to expect every couple to argue often. Sure many do, but it is not necessary.

Ahkmill's definition is just fine. http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=21551


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't care for love anymore because all I've gotten out of it is betrayl.

>:/


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Have to remember, not everyone is a betrayer.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> Have to remember, not everyone is a betrayer.



Your post has made me think of the Journey song "I wanna know what love is". 

:/


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Your post has made me think of the Journey song "I wanna know what love is".
> 
> :/


DON'T STOP BELIEVIN ZEKE


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't care for love anymore because all I've gotten out of it is betrayl.
> 
> >:/


 

Broken trust can be a difficult thing to heal, the process will be long and painful.  However broken trust is like any broken bone in your body.  At first the shock is enough to make you scream in agony, furiously trying to figure out "how could I have let this happen!"  But like any broken bone the pain will gradually subside, and your counseling from good friends can accelerate the mending process.  If you're lucky and nothing exacerbates the wound soon enough you'll have your previous positive outlook on relationships.  You'll have learned from the mistakes of the past and improve your awareness on whatever oversights if any you may have made.  But if you dwell on the betrayal it festers like an open gash in your body letting contagions like self-doubt and bitterness crawl inside of your mind with an ill intent to skew your perception towards love, and warp your judgement on weighing the risks to the benefits of a loving relationship.

Try not to let someone's betrayal keep you down, open up to your friends or family! Chances are they've all encountered the same demons you've faced and may offer you the wisdom to seek a way to surmount the seemingly insurmountable path of tears and pain.  Do this for yourself, you're the only one who can.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> Broken trust can be a difficult thing to heal, the process will be long and painful.  However broken trust is like any broken bone in your body.  At first the shock is enough to make you scream in agony, furiously trying to figure out "how could I have let this happen!"  But like any broken bone the pain will gradually subside, and your counseling from good friends can accelerate the mending process.  If you're lucky and nothing exacerbates the wound soon enough you'll have your previous positive outlook on relationships.  You'll have learned from the mistakes of the past and improve your awareness on whatever oversights if any you may have made.  But if you dwell on the betrayal it festers like an open gash in your body letting contagions like self-doubt and bitterness crawl inside of your mind with an ill intent to skew your perception towards love, and warp your judgement on weighing the risks to the benefits of a loving relationship.
> 
> Try not to let someone's betrayal keep you down, open up to your friends or family! Chances are they've all encountered the same demons you've faced and may offer you the wisdom to seek a way to surmount the seemingly insurmountable path of tears and pain.  Do this for yourself, you're the only one who can.




I will try. :/


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 9, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I agree with you on #1 (love can make anybody look even more adorable), but number 2 and 3, not quite. Though its rare that two people will share 100% the exact same interests, I think it is good to have most things in common. If the couple is too different, that's probably where all the arguing that is apparently a "necessary" part of a relationship comes in. I can't recall one argument or fight with my boyfriend and we've been together for several years, and living together for over a year. I know him very well and we are spend a lot of time together. So that goes against your 3rd point. I think it's silly to expect every couple to argue often. Sure many do, but it is not necessary.



Eh, arguing's gonna happen.  There will inevitably be conflicts if you spend a lifetime with someone, but that's ok.  The main thing is to let the conflicts just be about the issue, and realize that you care for eachother throughout it.

Having overlapping interests is definitely good, though.  It's great to do fun things together as a couple.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Love: An unexplainable rush, a roller coaster ride, falling head over heels, making your heart pop out of your chest, the unexplainable phenomenon of blushing and stuttering when speaking with your crush.


^This is lust, and it doesn't last. Love is what you get after all this shit fades away. The spark is gone but you've gotten used to each other. love sucks lust rules.


----------



## Takun (Sep 10, 2009)

Love is Animal penises fucking human vaginas


----------



## pheonix (Sep 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Love is Animal penises fucking human vaginas



I shouldn't have even bothered looking. He has been brainwashed by Animal penises fucking human vaginas.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Love is Animal penises fucking human vaginas


 
<.<;

Damn it, he needs help...MEDIC!!!


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 10, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Eh, arguing's gonna happen.  There will inevitably be conflicts if you spend a lifetime with someone, but that's ok.  The main thing is to let the conflicts just be about the issue, and realize that you care for eachother throughout it.
> 
> Having overlapping interests is definitely good, though.  It's great to do fun things together as a couple.


Yeah, I know it happens, but my point was that it isn't necessary and that just because a couple doesn't argue doesn't mean they don't know each other well.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol@furry love thread.
Everybody with half a brain knows you people are just completely unlovable to begin with. (Except Shenzebo and the few posting here who have significant others.)

But as long as we're quoting songs...
_True love's like gold--there's not enough to go around.
But then there's God, and doesn't God love everyone?
Give me a choice, give me a chance to turn the key and find my voice.
Sex is not the enemy._

(...love and sex are synonymous in this case because most of you can't get any :V)



veneer said:


> Love is blind: When you're in love you are blind to all human failings (until confronted with them in a manner in which you cannot ignore).
> 
> ~EDIT~
> See my sig


You should update your sig now that my name's changed :V
(Long time no see :3)


8-bit said:


> BABY DON'T HURT ME!
> DON'T HURT ME!
> NO MORE!


*Vigorously headbangs sideways*


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 10, 2009)

Love is an emotion I can do without.  

Of course the unending nightmares I can also do without too.


----------



## veneer (Sep 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> <.<;
> 
> Damn it, he needs help...MEDIC!!!


"Damn it man, I'm a doctor, not a physicist!"


----------



## veneer (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You should update your sig now that my name's changed :V
> (Long time no see :3)
> 
> *Vigorously headbangs sideways*


 Whoopsies. FIX'D

(I come, and I go... :3)


EDIT:
F-. I always do that... Note to self: learn what an edit button is


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 10, 2009)

veneer said:


> "Damn it man, I'm a doctor, not a physicist!"


Unrelated, but your species is awesome.  My grandma has a great pyrenees and it's my favorite breed of dog ever.


----------



## veneer (Sep 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Unrelated, but your species is awesome.  My grandma has a great pyrenees and it's my favorite breed of dog ever.


Best. Dogs. Evar. (Yes, I spelled it like that on purpose)
;>


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> <.<;
> 
> Damn it, he needs help...MEDIC!!!



FOUND ONE!

http://api.ning.com/files/JekZ6fxiESl2SPZpHnF0qrJIlHf2eiH1boGHud9IxcUQgY1BDaRJRusEEdMZ0euQM58Ek8IfEh8rzmjuYCHLO47L3qp2op9j/HouseM.D.GregoryHouse1479.jpg


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 10, 2009)

(How come I knew I was about to see that line "what is love, love is just love,baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more". XD.)

Love is just love, it's a word. (watch the Matrix revolution to find what love is, XD).

anyways love is a expression that has no boundrys to where there is, you can love your mom, you can love your lover, you can love her hair, you can even love anything about her.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

veneer said:


> "Damn it man, I'm a doctor, not a physicist!"


 
lol but doctors fix stuff and he needs some fixing in his head...I think you should operate :3


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol but doctors fix stuff and he needs some fixing in his head...I think you should operate :3


 
Dr: Making the incision.

Nurse: DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 10, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Dr: Making the incision.
> 
> Nurse: DO A BARREL ROLL!


 
wow in the middle of an operation, thats the best time to do that but I kinda feel sorry for the patient...eh not really XD

Oh doctor *PRESS A TO SHOOT YOUR LASERS!!!*


----------



## Azerane (Sep 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> . I'm all "Let's enjoy this beautiful day!" and he's all "Wake me up in a few hours?"


 
That's me and my boyfriend.. I find it kind of depressing in a way, but I deal with it and try to move on xD

It's hard to define what love is, though I guess it's mostly caring about somone so that it doesn't matter about their little personality quirks, you accept them for who they are, appreance, personality, interests etc. Something like that anyway. Love is good.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 10, 2009)

Love is the thing that people bitch at when they delude themselves that it's more than just an instinctual reaction to finding someone of desired traits to (at wish for it to be possible to) concieve and rise children with. :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Love is the thing that fertile straight people bitch at when they delude themselves that it's more than just an instinctual reaction to finding someone suited to concieve and rise children with. :V


Fixed.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fixed.



Look edit. Though I was thinking of gay people when i was writing that it nevertheless works for that too, imo.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 10, 2009)

It's the next step after a erection.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2009)

Love is never having to say "Get me a beer, bitch".


----------



## Asswings (Sep 10, 2009)

Nattea said:


> HELL YEAH IT'S TICON. -dances-
> BUT UH.
> 
> It's the only thing for what the human race fights for and fights against.



OHSHIT ONE OF YOU FOUND ME.

-runs-

<3333


----------



## Shino (Sep 10, 2009)

Love is something that sends me head over heels for my boyfriend and causes me to not only make really stupid choices, but to not care that I make a stupid decision.

It's so bad and so good all at the same time.

Hormones. Life would be so boring without them. And dead.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> wow in the middle of an operation, thats the best time to do that but I kinda feel sorry for the patient...eh not really XD
> 
> Oh doctor *PRESS A TO SHOOT YOUR LASERS!!!*


 


THIS SCALPEL CAN WITHSTAND TEMERATURES OF 9,000 DEGREES!


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 11, 2009)

what ever you make of it :3


----------



## Vintage (Sep 11, 2009)

love isr just brain chemical.........


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

Love hurts, love scars,
Love wounds, and marks,
Any heart, not tough,
Or strong, enough
To take a lot of pain,
Take a lot of pain
Love is like a cloud
Holds a lot of rain
Love hurts, ooh ooh love hurts

(can't believe no one else thought of this... )


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

every time i look at this fucking thread

i think of that fucking song....


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> (can't believe no one else thought of this... )



Someone did.


----------



## Beastleh (Sep 12, 2009)

I didn't see it comeing, no way.


----------



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

Love is something complicated, (dur), it isnt all chemical and psychological.   There's something scientifically intangiable about it.   Or at least there has to be, else someone's significant other would no longer be significant.   

And just to be a sap, Love is something i do not know personally,


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=14257
> Sorry, it had to be done.
> 
> Other than that.. love is the cause and solution to most of lifes problems


wtf


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Love is never having to ask for a "favor", because its already been done.

Love is never having to say please, because its implied.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

This is relevant.  

I stumbled on a 79 minute loop of What Is Love by Haddaway last night and listened to it all.  WHAT IS LOVE, BABY DON'T HURT ME, DON'T HURT ME, NO MORE x10000


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Love is never having to ask for a "favor", because its already been done.
> 
> Love is never having to say please, because its implied.



That's being selfish, imo.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's being selfish, imo.


Only if you don't return the love.

My last GF never had to ask for anything, cause I loved her


----------



## robdadragon (Sep 19, 2009)

am i the only one that thought of this immediatly when i read the title? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnrQp2loklE


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I'm in love with someone I've only ever seen on the television. ;__;


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I think I'm in love with someone I've only ever seen on the television. ;__;


Pikachu? no? lol

Guy or girl?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Pikachu? no? lol
> 
> Guy or girl?


 
Human male.
We're so perfect for eachother... It's literally a daily thought.

Life: I'm doing it wrong. 

...


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Human male.
> We're so perfect for eachother... It's literally a daily thought.
> 
> Life: I'm doing it wrong.
> ...


 
Cool at least you have found someone you like even if it is a stretch.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Only if you don't return the love.
> 
> My last GF never had to ask for anything, cause I loved her



I mean, it's only good manners. It sounds like an order otherwise. And shows that you don't take the other person for granted, which few enjoy (unless they have the truly submissive nature, but that's a sickness, imo). A little thing, but does make people feel better when they can act generous for granting a wish, despite that they'd do that otherwise too.

It's nice of you, but also tells something about your GF.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Cool at least you have found someone you like even if it is a stretch.


 
Mreh, thanks.

He's British too, so it's not impossible to meet. Also, I know where he works. And his hobbies. [/stalker-ing] ^-^''


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I mean, it's only good manners. It sounds like an order otherwise. And shows that you don't take the other person for granted, which few enjoy (unless they have the truly submissive nature, but that's a sickness, imo). A little thing, but does make people feel better when they can act generous for granting a wish, despite that they'd do that otherwise too.
> 
> It's nice of you, but also tells something about your GF.


 
Well, she did her things as well. Off topic she died. 

The point was you don't have to ask, the other already knew what you wanted.




> Mreh, thanks.
> 
> He's British too, so it's not impossible to meet. Also, I know where he works. And his hobbies. [/stalker-ing] ^-^''


 
Well in my opinion love will find a way if it is trully meant to be.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

*hugs Drake-Lord* :-(   I'm sorry, sweetie.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Mreh, thanks.
> 
> He's British too, so it's not impossible to meet. Also, I know where he works. And his hobbies. [/stalker-ing] ^-^''


 
here borrow my stalker goggles now with 100% more awesome 

good luck with your endevour.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> here borrow my stalker goggles now with 100% more awesome
> 
> good luck with your endevour.


 
I'm never taking them off until we are wed!

Thanks. x3


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *hugs Drake-Lord* :-( I'm sorry, sweetie.


 
*Hugs back* Thanks, it was difficult, but I kinda expected it her health was "going down hill like a snowball headed for hell."


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> *Hugs back* Thanks, it was difficult, but I kinda expected it her health was "going down hill like a snowball headed for hell."



*nods*  Doesn't make it any easier whether it's sudden or not.  Or if you were married or not.   It still hurts like a sonofagun.  :/


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *nods* Doesn't make it any easier whether it's sudden or not. Or if you were married or not. It still hurts like a sonofagun. :/


 
Yes it does, we lived together for over 3yrs, and I still miss her, though I'm trying to move on, slowly.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> Yes it does, we lived together for over 3yrs, and I still miss her, though I'm trying to move on, slowly.



The fact that you can write about her here tells me that you are *S*.   And yeah...no one's going to expect you to get over it in a month.  That's harsh.  Slow is good...because at least you're moving forward.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> The fact that you can write about her here tells me that you are *S*. And yeah...no one's going to expect you to get over it in a month. That's harsh. Slow is good...because at least you're moving forward.


 
Well its been since April, so 5 months I think.
what is this *S*?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> what is this *S*?



She uses emotional expression abbreviations that pre-date smilies and emoticons.  That particular one is a smile.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> The point was you don't have to ask, the other already knew what you wanted.



Ah, you meant it like that. I'd say that's true, or at least one of the indicators of it.

Though still, I'd ask and want to be asked. It's just the common curtesy. When I hear stuff like that, it sounds to me like some kind of fairytellish, too ideal conspect. I guess "perfect" things don't fit into my worldview.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> She uses emotional expression abbreviations that pre-date smilies and emoticons.  That particular one is a smile.



*LOL*   Yes.....I'm _that_ old.      the way you discribed the *S* makes me feel I'm speaking 'ye olde englishe' *G*

I'm going to have to dig up a list of what we used to use before the advent of the 'smiley'.


Edit:   found the list!  http://www.muller-godschalk.com/acronyms.html


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL* Yes.....I'm _that_ old.  the way you discribed the *S* makes me feel I'm speaking 'ye olde englishe' *G*
> 
> I'm going to have to dig up a list of what we used to use before the advent of the 'smiley'.


 
Well thanks anyways

I didn't even know what the internet was till about '98, and didn't chat or read forums till 2001.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL*   Yes.....I'm _that_ old.      the way you discribed the *S* makes me feel I'm speaking 'ye olde englishe' *G*
> 
> I'm going to have to dig up a list of what we used to use before the advent of the 'smiley'.
> 
> ...




You fossil :V


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Ye olde smilies. I chuckled.


----------

